# You "might" spend too much time on Kindleboards "if"...



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Do you think you spend too much time on here? 

I just wrote a check to pay a bill, and I signed it "Barbiedull".

(On the brighter side, my tv viewing is down to about 1 hour a week!)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know how to answer that....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks.  I needed that laugh.  
deb


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Barbiedull is who you really are now.  The other person is just the one who does the laundry and pays the Internet bills.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Barbiedull is who you really are now. The other person is just the one who does the laundry and pays the Internet bills.


 I will stop answering to "Mom" when I hear the voice of a child!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

You might be spending too much time on KB if every "real world" conversation starts with, "Barbiedull said" or "Geoff told me" or "Leslie suggested" or "Scarlet sent me" or "I need to check with Gertie" or.........

At least that is what my DH says.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

crebel said:


> You might be spending too much time on KB if every "real world" conversation starts with, "Barbiedull said" or "Geoff told me" or "Leslie suggested" or "Scarlet sent me" or "I need to check with Gertie" or.........
> 
> At least that is what my DH says.


If you know "real" names, you've been here a lot too!


----------



## kswaby10 (Sep 6, 2010)

You might be spending too much time on KB if you're able memorize threads from a year ago.

chicken recipes carnival cruisecar gamesfishing gameszombie gamestyping gamesninja gamesamazon couponsiphone casesjenn air grillsilly bandzofficejet 6500luggage scalesinverter..............


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

crebel said:


> You might be spending too much time on KB if every "real world" conversation starts with, "Barbiedull said" or "Geoff told me" or "Leslie suggested" or "Scarlet sent me" or "I need to check with Gertie" or.........
> 
> At least that is what my DH says.


My family and friends roll their eyes at me constantly because I do the exact same thing. 
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

What is this "real world" you are talking about?
Isn't this real?
I'm so confused...


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes! Barbiedull, you have outed me. I caught myself quoting "daringnovelist," and constantly saying I'll ask my friends on KB. I even dreamed about a KB post. True about the TV viewing, though. But I still follow the KB threads about my favorite shows. 

You might be spending too much time on KB if you instantly recognize posters names by their avatars.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Be careful......we have seen Tron.

.
.
.
.
Just sayin......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Be careful......we have seen Tron.


You mean we AREN'T Tron?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

You might spend too much time on KB if you refer to someone you have never met, and have no biological connection to that you know of, as your twin. (winks at Scarlet)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> You might spend too much time on KB if you refer to someone you have never met, and have no biological connection to that you know of, as your twin. (winks at Scarlet)


*waves*


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I just read the titles of these 2 threads:

The Crazy Insane purse thread
Infinity Game

And my mind saw "The Insanity Game"!
I will be stepping away from the board for a few hours tonight...



Spoiler



I would _so_ play the "Insanity Game"!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I would _so_ play the "Insanity Game"!


We all already play it, dear.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

...if your last month's worth of purchases were all items you had no idea you needed--until our happy enablers "helped" you discover them.

(Yes, Accessory thread crew, I'm looking at all of you!  I thought I was safe from enabling once I settled on a cover and skin for my Kindle, but NOOOOOO......!)


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> ...if your last month's worth of purchases were all items you had no idea you needed--until our happy enablers "helped" you discover them.
> 
> (Yes, Accessory thread crew, I'm looking at all of you! I thought I was safe from enabling once I settled on a cover and skin for my Kindle, but NOOOOOO......!)


 SO true!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> ...if your last month's worth of purchases were all items you had no idea you needed--until our happy enablers "helped" you discover them.
> 
> (Yes, Accessory thread crew, I'm looking at all of you! I thought I was safe from enabling once I settled on a cover and skin for my Kindle, but NOOOOOO......!)


Have you been to the Rice cooker, tea, Keurig or KitchenAid mixer threads yet?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

... if you take your neetbook out to the chicken coop so that you can be on Kindleboards while watching to make sure the chicks are OK on their first day outside.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel said:


> You might be spending too much time on KB if every "real world" conversation starts with, "Barbiedull said" or "Geoff told me" or "Leslie suggested" or "Scarlet sent me" or "I need to check with Gertie" or.........


Guilty.

And if, whenever some not-immediately-answerable question comes up, you say "I can find out by tomorrow, I just have to post it on KB and someone there will know!"


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You post on a different board and someone messages you that they haven't seen you in a while....  Because all your posts are here!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> Guilty.
> 
> And if, whenever some not-immediately-answerable question comes up, you say "I can find out by tomorrow, I just have to post it on KB and someone there will know!"


What I was gonna say! 

Another good way that you spend too much time here and that you TALK about spending time on here is when your spouse asks you to "Go ask on your book site if..." Seriously.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You're annoyed that you might not make it home in time to host the Saturday night chat.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

You're annoyed if Scarlet doesn't make it home in time to host the Saturday Night Chat.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

OMG, and if you are completely guilty of ALL OF THE ABOVE? (like me) 

Instead of running offline like I probably should (to get something done around here) I will stay because I just love my KB family and all that it has to offer! <3

Pssst....Barbiedull, and VictoriaP....that's the exact reason why I cannot spend too much time on the accessories thread with you all. I would get in so much trouble!!!! =)


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

...how about if you stay logged in your email account so you will see if you got a pm if you aren't signed ON Kindleboards?


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

This thread totally cracks me up. For some reason, I've never ventured over to the accessory area. Now I don't dare. (I have no self-control; I'm sure I'd start buying all kinds of things I don't even know exist.)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> You're annoyed if Scarlet doesn't make it home in time to host the Saturday Night Chat.


Actually, since you're an hour behind me, I should be on in time for you. But the east coasters will have to start without me.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

You mean there is life outside Kindleboards?

Victoria, you know you love us enablers(friends).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

908 Tracey, did you see the Winter Fairies I posted mid December? Snowflakes and fairies, And Santas.. I think there were around 30 of them total.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

i'm too guilty of most of these!  including the new kitchen appliances and referring to what everyone says on here....

but worst of all.... i fear i spend more time here than with my kindle!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

btw, chat is now going...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

skyblue said:


> You mean there is life outside Kindleboards?
> 
> Victoria, you know you love us enablers(friends).


Of course I do! 

And here's one for you...

...if your _spouse_ who doesn't own a Kindle has a friend on Facebook from here! LOL

(He also has one from another board I'm on, though he's met that one in person & she's down here on this trip with us for the book signing --same thing though, they both friended him after they friended me. Heck, I think they both comment on more of his status updates and pics some weeks than on mine, or than I do on his stuff! LMAO)

So yeah, hubby's used to references about my forum friends.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> 908 Tracey, did you see the Winter Fairies I posted mid December? Snowflakes and fairies, And Santas.. I think there were around 30 of them total.


BT, I did, and I have them! Thanks so much!!~ (took the fairies)


----------

